# Play All Shows In This Group



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

This is a pretty neat new feature on the Roamio. At least new to me, was it ever available on the Premiere?

Anyway, is there anymore to this feature that I don't know about it? Can you customize your playlist? So far, it seems limited to just playing the whole group.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

Hmm, my memory seems to indicate that capability was there going back to at least the Series 3 (the first non-DirecTV TiVo that I had), but at the very least I'm pretty sure it was on the Premiere.

I haven't found a way to configure it. It would be nice to be able to start from any episode at least.

I never seem to be able to remember suggestions when the TiVo survey comes around, but a generally Playlist-like feature would be nice, not just in a particular group but throughout the My Shows list.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I call this "Folder Play."

When you highlight a group in your MyShows/Playlist and press Play, it will play through the group from the oldest recording to newest. You can either watch through each from start to end, or you can press ChDown/ChUp to go to the Prev/Next recording.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

The same feature is available on my Premier and S-3's.


----------



## The TiVo Dude (Jun 9, 2004)

...wish there was a folder delete too...


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

The TiVo Dude said:


> ...wish there was a folder delete too...


There is. Highlight a folder and press CLEAR


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

The TiVo Dude said:


> ...wish there was a folder delete too...


There is... just highlight the folder you wish to delete and press 'clear' on the remote.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

...wish there was a folder transfer too... ;-)


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

ADG said:


> The same feature is available on my Premier and S-3's.


The TivoHD series, is that the S-3's? If so, I can't understand how I missed it all these years. LOL!


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

siratfus said:


> The TivoHD series, is that the S-3's? If so, I can't understand how I missed it all these years. LOL!


Yes. I tell you the same thing I tell folks about computers: play around with stuff - try different things with the remote. You won't hurt anything


----------



## tamathat (Sep 11, 2011)

siratfus said:


> The TivoHD series, is that the S-3's? If so, I can't understand how I missed it all these years. LOL!


I discovered the play all but didn't know about the ch up/down until recently


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

tamathat said:


> I discovered the play all but didn't know about the ch up/down until recently


I discovered the CHup/CHdn when I absent-mindedly reached for them during the "Folder Play."


----------



## cowboyinaf (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a group I'd like to play all from the newest to the oldest. Is this even possible?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

cowboyinaf said:


> I have a group I'd like to play all from the newest to the oldest. Is this even possible?


All you have to do is, highlight that group/folder and press PLAY.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> All you have to do is, highlight that group/folder and press PLAY.


And that does the opposite of what he asked.



cowboyinaf said:


> I have a group I'd like to play all from the newest to the oldest. Is this even possible?


No, it is not. But I have to ask, what show is this that you would want to do that?


----------



## cowboyinaf (Jan 5, 2014)

I record music from a couple of weekly radio shows off public radio of special interest to me. I usually listen to them sometime soon after they record, but not always. However, I'm keep most of them, (for now) for background music when I'm working around the house. In that instance, I want to play the most recent first, because those shows are the ones I most likely have not heard yet. Yeah?


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

ADG said:


> Yes. I tell you the same thing I tell folks about computers: play around with stuff - try different things with the remote. You won't hurt anything


I still couldn't believe how I missed this feature and since I haven't sold my old tivohd yet, I fired it up. The reason why I missed this feature on the tivoHD is because when you're in the folder. They show you the list of titles, but that's it. In the Roamio, after the list of titles, there is a divider with 4 more options: play all shows in this group, view upcoming episodes, modify season pass and explore this show.

It never occurred to me that you can just hit play when you have the folder highlighted on the tivoHD. Anyway, this is a great feature. I keep hitting myself over the head because I love this feature, especially the channel up/down to skip to the next episode, and I can't believe for 4 years, I thought it wasn't possible. I just have to laugh at myself.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

If new episodes(s) are recorded while the folder is playing, will it continue to play the new episodes as well?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

And here I've known about it since the S3s and never used it. It seems like you want to use it for times when you weren't sitting in front of the TV to control it...and then you couldn't fast forward through the commercials. 

The only time I've actually used it was when I was sick and napping on the couch and had to keep my toddler occupied and didn't have a movie recorded.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Lurker1 said:


> If new episodes(s) are recorded while the folder is playing, will it continue to play the new episodes as well?


The answer is NO.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> And here I've known about it since the S3s and never used it. It seems like you want to use it for times when you weren't sitting in front of the TV to control it...and then you couldn't fast forward through the commercials.


you definitely still can FF


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

mattack said:


> you definitely still can FF


Oh, I know you can still FF. What I meant was the only times /I'd/ use folder play would be if I /wasn't/ going to actually be in front of the Tivo...which also means I wouldn't be able to FF.

If I'm resting/napping while my kids are watching that's no biggie. But if I was playing something for me, I'd want to FF. And if I'm going to be actively watching and using FF, why would I need to set the whole folder to play and not just do individual shows?

I honestly can't think of how I'd ever use the feature.


----------

